# hello



## ann2 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am not of retirement age yet, however, I would like to inquire as to where the nicer retirement areas are in Italy. Can anyone give me any information on where to even start looking? Thank you.


----------



## patyrod (Jan 28, 2009)

I also would like to find out about retirement areas for people with a limited budget. Does anyone know if Calabria is a nice area for retirement?



ann2 said:


> I am not of retirement age yet, however, I would like to inquire as to where the nicer retirement areas are in Italy. Can anyone give me any information on where to even start looking? Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your biggest problem will be getting the necessary visa to retire in Italy, if you only have US passport. While EU nationals can freely move to Italy to live, work, study and retire, there are strict conditions for non-EU citizens to be issued with a long-term, non-working visa, and even if you meet all their requirements, it's at the discretion of the Italian authorities. I suggest you contact your nearest Italian consulate and inquire, before you start looking for places to retire to and so on.


----------

